# Club in Austin, TX?



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

Looking for a club, etc in Austin, TX. Anybody know of one other than the meet up that happens at the North Austin Dragons Lair?


----------



## philsminions (Sep 8, 2010)

*Looking for an Austin club as well*

I just reignited the 40k flame after an 18 year break. I am in the process of getting all of my old stuff together and selling it on ebay. I spent the past month collecting an assortment of new and used Black Templar stuff. I am interested in finding a club around Austin so I can get back into the game. I have A LOT of work to do on my army before I can even think of playing, but I'd like to be around the games and relearn everything I have forgotten. Feel free to let me know if and when you get any info. I'll keep my ears open as well.


----------



## Jae Namkyoung (Sep 6, 2010)

Sup, I'd like to sit around for a few games myself. Pretty new to the hobby and I've seen stuff played when I was up in Lacey, Washington earlier in the year. I can be up during weekends.


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

The only gaming I know of around here is at the Dragons Lair on Burnet Rd Mon/Tues nights. 

I'd be interested in getting together and having something friendly learning games. I have about 600 pts of SM and 450 pts of Orks to play with atm. Drop me a PM if interested.


----------



## Jae Namkyoung (Sep 6, 2010)

Arg, I am not off on Monday or Tuesday, however; I can arrange something in the near future. When I have the days and times, and I will let you guys know.


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

sounds good, I work nights and go to school fulltime so getting up to DL can be tricky for me as well. Most afternoons I am available to play. :grin:


----------



## Jae Namkyoung (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, lemme see, I'm pretty much in school full time, working on my A+ Certification right now, so every day in my class is like critical to me. However, maybe we can work something out toward the beginning of October?

Once I'm done though I'll be able to have more time. :biggrin:


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

working on my bachelor's in engineering and I'm starting to get out of basic classes and into the higher levels which translates to more time studying. I would love to meet some like minded people to battle with occasionally. Let me know.


----------



## TheLambBread (Dec 22, 2010)

*Austin Gaming Club*

Yea, I'd definetely start a reagular meet so we can all play. Let me know when and where ya'll plan on meeting.


----------



## philsminions (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey guys. Sorry I've been out of touch for awhile. I just got off a stint on active duty and have quite a bit of time on my hands. I have a tough decision to make regarding the employment question...do I take a contract job in afghanistan, or do I wait until late this year to go with my unit? Still not sure what the choice will be, so until then, I'm trying to get this dang templars army up and running. I just sent off an email to Dragons Lair in Austin about starting up a 40k escalation league geared towards noobs like myself. I haven't played an actual game in over 18 years, so I gotta get back to the basics. I'm pretty sure the escalation league would start at 750pts and eventually go up to 2000 over a period of several weeks. I'm anxiously awaiting a reply from those dudes...hopefully, I'll have good news and y'all can come up for some fun. Otherwise, they always have open mini nights during the week and we could probably scrounge some space on an odd weekend here or there. I'll be in touch.

-Brother Phil


----------



## jv1244 (May 28, 2011)

*Dust on my armies*

So I was browsing googling for any warhammer 40k, fantasy groups near San Marcos and this seemed to be the only relevant place. I know its been a while since the last post, but is there any active groups, gamers around the San Antonio - Austin area for casual players?


----------



## philsminions (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning. I've been trying to get my army up and running, yet life seems to always get in the way. I recently ran into a group in San Marcos through the Dragons Lair forums. Look them up on Facebook. "Warhammer players of San Marcos". They don't check the page much, but you might get some feedback from one of the guys on the Dragons Lair pages. He said they have six regulars that get together down there, so you just might be in luck. I'll be joining when/if I can ever get my templars crusade done....very long way to go! Good luck, hope to see you around.
-Jeff


----------



## jv1244 (May 28, 2011)

It seems everytime I get back into playing there's new rules, expansions,etc and I'm way behind. Thanks for the scoop on the game group I'll do some more searching.


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

Still looking for a place to play around South Austin if ya'll know of one. Open Mini night at DL was a bust the couple nights I went.


----------



## philsminions (Sep 8, 2010)

What's up Tex? I have recently joined a gaming group in the South Austin/Kyle/San Marcos area. http://www.facebook.com/groups/162954853718628/
I've met a handfull of them at DL a few weeks back and hung with them during one of the open gaming nights. They seem to be a pretty good group of guys to hang and play 40k with. Check out the group page on facebook. They're always getting together. My problem is work and family; tough getting back into the hobby when I have to act like an adult all the time! Hope to see you around.


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

I just joined them too! :friends:Look for Chris White on the group page. Sorry I hadn't responded in a while. I was looking hard for a place to play and DL was a bust every time I went so I kinda lost interest until a month ago when I "found" my marines and was like "hey!" Take it easy and see ya around.


----------



## jv1244 (May 28, 2011)

The Warhammer players of San Marcos FB group has about 20 members. Of which 6 are very active. Armies you could expect to play are Necrons, Imperial Guard, Chaos, Eldar, Dark Eldar. Some other players have Daemon Hunters, Space Marines and orks. I think we are trying to arrange having a WH40k night once or twice a week, and hopefully if all the logistics can get worked out we'll start a campaign.


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

JV, are you in the group now? Phil, look me up facebook. Maybe we can get together and play a game or 5  and get the rest of the rules down. k:


----------



## jv1244 (May 28, 2011)

Yes, I am currently in the group. My name is Josh and I usually post a lot on the board. I'm generally pretty open to game days and times, as long as its not late evening times.


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

jv1244 said:


> Yes, I am currently in the group. My name is Josh and I usually post a lot on the board. I'm generally pretty open to game days and times, as long as its not late evening times.


Aaah JVM as it were from the board. Nice to meet ya!


----------

